# HSQL db servermode aus Java starten



## S2PID (24. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

irgendwie bekomm ich meine Datenbank nicht gestartet. Bis vor kurzem konnte ich das bequem über eine bat Datei erledigen. In Zukunft soll aber der Speicherort der db variabel sein.
Aufgerufen wird der Servermode unter DOS mit "java -cp c:/programme/java/hsqldb/lib/hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server -database.0 file:db -dbname.0 zigbee" oder "@java -classpath c:/programme/java/hsqldb/lib/hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server -database.0 file:db -dbname.0 test". WICHTIG dabei ist das der Befehl aus dem Verzeichnis ausgeführt wird in welchem die Datenbank liegt. 

Wenn ich das hier starte, bricht er mir immer ab und sagt er kann den Befehl nicht ausführen. Manuell unter dos in dem Verzeichbnis gehts aber.


```
ProcessBuilder builder = new ProcessBuilder("cmd", "/c", "start");
			builder.directory(new File("C:/Users/Test/Documents/Java/testdb"));
			builder.command("@java -classpath c:/programme/java/hsqldb/lib/hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server -database.0 file:db -dbname.0 test");
			builder.start();
```

ebenso getestet mit 

```
builder.command("java -cp c:/programme/java/hsqldb/lib/hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server -database.0 file:db -dbname.0 zigbee");
```
geht auch nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (24. Mai 2008)

wieso startest du das mit nem processbuilder???

wie ichs mal verwendet hab:


```
protected static Server createHsqlServer(String location) {
		Server server = new Server();
		Properties properties = new Properties();
		try {
			Resource resource = new ClassPathResource(location);
			properties.load(resource.getInputStream());
		} catch (IOException e) {
			throw new RuntimeException(e);
		}
		server.setProperties(new HsqlProperties(properties));
		return server;
	}
```


----------



## S2PID (24. Mai 2008)

Mit dem Beispiel klappt es auch nicht so richtig, bei

```
new ClassPathResource(location);
```
fehlt mir wohl was bei den Imports

Aber das ganze hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht, evtl weiß ja jemand weiter. Ich wußte gar nicht das man einen hsql Server direkt ohne umweg über dos prompt starten kann

ich hab mal bischen im forum gelesen und hsqldb.org/doc/guide/ch04.html#N10BBC gefunden. Da steht nur das es geht und wie steht in einem Beispiel: hier mal der Code aus dem Beispiel:


```
/* Copyright (c) 2001-2005, The HSQL Development Group
 * All rights reserved.
 *
 * Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
 * modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met:
 *
 * Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this
 * list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
 *
 * Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice,
 * this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation
 * and/or other materials provided with the distribution.
 *
 * Neither the name of the HSQL Development Group nor the names of its
 * contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this
 * software without specific prior written permission.
 *
 * THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS"
 * AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE
 * IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
 * ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL HSQL DEVELOPMENT GROUP, HSQLDB.ORG,
 * OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL,
 * EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO,
 * PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES;
 * LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND
 * ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT
 * (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS
 * SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.
 */


package org.hsqldb.test;

import java.lang.reflect.Constructor;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.SQLException;

import org.hsqldb.Server;

import junit.framework.TestCase;
import junit.framework.TestResult;

/**
 * HSQLDB TestBugBase Junit test case. 


 *
 * @author  boucherb@users
 * @version 1.7.2
 * @since 1.7.2
 */
public abstract class TestBase extends TestCase {

    //  change the url to reflect your preferred db location and name
    String  serverProps;
    String  url;
    String  user     = "sa";
    String  password = "";
    Server  server;
    boolean isNetwork = true;

    public TestBase(String name) {
        super(name);
    }

    public TestBase(String name, String connectionUrl, boolean network) {

        super(name);

        this.isNetwork = network;
        this.url       = connectionUrl;
    }

    protected void setUp() {

        if (isNetwork) {
            if (url == null) {
                url = "jdbc:hsqldb:hsql://localhost/test";
            }

            server = new Server();

            server.setDatabaseName(0, "test");
            server.setDatabasePath(0, "mem:test;sql.enforce_strict_size=true");
            server.setLogWriter(null);
            server.setErrWriter(null);
            server.start();
        } else {
            if (url == null) {
                url = "jdbc:hsqldb:file:test;sql.enforce_strict_size=true";
            }
        }

        try {
            Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver");
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.out.println(this + ".setUp() error: " + e.getMessage());
        }
    }

    protected void tearDown() {

        if (isNetwork) {
            server.stop();

            server = null;
        }
    }

    Connection newConnection() throws SQLException {
        return DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password);
    }

    public static void runWithResult(Class testCaseClass, String testName) {

        try {
            Constructor ctor = testCaseClass.getConstructor(new Class[]{
                String.class });
            TestBase theTest = (TestBase) ctor.newInstance(new Object[]{
                testName });

            theTest.runWithResult();
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            System.err.println("couldn't execute test:");
            ex.printStackTrace(System.err);
        }
    }

    public void runWithResult() {

        TestResult result   = run();
        String     testName = this.getClass().getName();

        if (testName.startsWith("org.hsqldb.test.")) {
            testName = testName.substring(16);
        }

        testName += "." + getName();

        int failureCount = result.failureCount();

        System.out.println(testName + " failure count: " + failureCount);

        java.util.Enumeration failures = result.failures();

        while (failures.hasMoreElements()) {
            System.err.println(failures.nextElement());
        }
    }
}
```

Man möge meinen damit könnte es klappen, aber irgendwie krieg ichs nicht hin, diese Pfadangabe in dem Beispiel verwirrt mich aufs äußerste
ich hab auch versucht aus hsqldb.org/doc/src/org/hsqldb/Server.html#setDatabasePath(int,%20java.lang.String)
schlau zu werden... vergebens

Hat jemand einen Tipp oder Rat wie ich meine Datenbank aus der Anwendung gestartet bekomme ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Mai 2008)

Resource / ClassPathResource waren aus meinem beispiel von spring, brauchst du aber nicht nehmen kannst genausogut ClassLoader#getResourceAsStream() verwenden.

Was bei dir oben im beispiel auffällt, dass die Serverkonfiguration mit den ganzen settern einzeln gesetzt wird. HSQL bietet aber auch die möglichkeit des ganze in ner .properties file zu configurieren und  ist wie ich finde wesentlich schöner.

server.properties

```
# This is the configuration file
# for the HSQL Java Database
server.address=localhost
server.port=9001
server.root=.
server.remote_open=false
server.tls=false
server.trace=false
server.restart_on_shutdown=true
server.no_system_exit=false
server.silent=true

# database 0 config
server.database.0=file:./data/01/
server.dbname.0=db01

# database 1 config
# server.database.1=file:./data/02/
# server.dbname.1=db02
```

wenn ich mich recht erinner sucht hsql auch nach der server.properties im classpath. 
ansonsten entspricht location in meinem beispiel oben genau der angabe zur .properties file.


----------



## S2PID (25. Mai 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist das mit dem Properties Files bestimmt ne schöne Sache, allerdings muss ich mir den Pfad der Datenbank variabel halten, und müßte dann jedes mal im properties file etwas ändern.

Ich hoff das es nun so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle. Grund der ganzen Aktion ist:
Dem Benutzer soll später die Möglichkeit gegeben werden Datenbanken abzuspeichern und je nach Bedarf aufzurufen, durchzuschaun ect.

ich habs nun so gelößt:

```
Server server = new Server();
		
        server.setDatabaseName(0, "test");
        server.setDatabasePath(0, "c:/Users/Test/Documents/Java/testdb/db");
        server.setLogWriter(null);
        server.setErrWriter(null);
        server.start();
```

Damit startet er mir nun zumindest einen Server wie ich es früher über die bat Datei gemacht habe. Noch ein vorteil ist das das nervige DOS fenster nun nicht mehr auf ist. 

Weiß jemand ob das irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber dem anderen starten des Servermodes mit sich bringt?

Ansonsten raiL vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, hast mir sehr geholfen (mich vorallem erstmal auf die Idee gebracht).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Mai 2008)

S2PID hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob das irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber dem anderen starten des Servermodes mit sich bringt?



das ist genau das gleiche
-> batch startet java vm
-> startet main()
-> startet server
-> main args -> server.setFoo()

einziger unterschied:
batch file + java app sind 2 java vms
=> server nach beenden von java app noch offen -> wichtig / nötig?

server + java app in einer java vm:
=> server kann "besser" gestoppt werden
=> server nach beenden nicht mehr verfügbar, es sei denn du lässt in der app den server weiterlaufen => unschön, beim erneuten starten der app portprobleme (ohne ggf zu checken ob bereits verfügbar)


Meine Empfehlung:
wenn du die db nicht noch in anderen anwendungen brauchst (der server permanent laufen muss) dann entwickle mit dem server mode und switche dann auf den hsql embedded mode (kein zugriff von außerhalb mehr möglich)
=> du kannst auch bequem mit einem sql client testen etc

Embedded Mode:

Server direkt starten:

```
DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:file:<path>", "SA", "");
```

Ansonsten trenne die beiden Anwendungen


----------



## S2PID (25. Mai 2008)

Ja das ist etwas das ich mir auch schon überlegt habe, also die Datenbank nicht als Server sondern im Filemode

Problem ist das man, wie du schon sagtest, nur aus einer Anwendung aus drauf zugreifen kann. 

Allerdings arbeite ich in einem Projekt, meine Aufgabe ist es die Daten aus der Datenbank zu verarbeiten. Andere stellen mir diese Daten bereit, und schreiben im Schnitt etwa 2-3 mal pro Sekunde in die DB. Folglich gibt es im Filemode Probleme. 
Oder hab ich da etwas missverstanden? Beide Anwendungen werden mit Java programmiert.


----------

